# Best Results/Biggest Doses



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2014)

This fun thread is as the title implies:

What cycle/blast has given you the best results?

What were all the compounds used? 
how long did you run the aforementioned compounds?
what dosages were used?
what fat burners/ancillaries/medication was used during your "best cycle/blast"?
what were the results?
*What variables would you change?*


What is the biggest weekly dosage of AAS that you have ran?

What compounds were used?
how long did you run the aforementioned "largest dosage"?
what fat burners/ancillaries/medication was used during your "largest weekly dosage"?
what were the results? Were you satisfied with the said results?
*what would you have changed?*

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_


What cycle/blast has given you the best results?
16 week blast-Test+Deca.


What were all the compounds used? 
Testosterone Enanthate+Deca Durabolin


how long did you run the aforementioned compounds?
16 weeks


what dosages were used?
4 grams: 2 grams test E/2 grams Deca (changed on Week 8 to 3G Test E/1g Deca)


what fat burners/ancillaries/medication was used during your "best cycle/blast?
Letrozole @2.5mg E2D
25-50mg Cialis as needed for BP
150mg to 240mg of Oxycodone *or* 150mg to 270mg Hydrocodone *or* 400mg to 600mg Tramadol


b]what would you have changed?[/b]
I would've ran it months longer. Stick with just 1g of Deca from the start like I did 8 weeks in.






What is the biggest weekly dosage of AAS that you have ran?
4 grams/3.2 grams 


What compounds were used?
The 4g was only ONE pin and it was Test E. The 3.2 consisted of Test E+EQ+Tren E+Deca


how long did you run the aforementioned "largest dosage"? 
18 weeks

what fat burners/ancillaries/medication was used during your "largest weekly dosage"?
150mg to 240mg Hydrocodone or 400mg to 700mg Tramadol

what were the results? Were you satisfied with the said results?
20lb increase in weight+new PRs like a 355 bench without any PLing form.

Not really satisfied. Should have had way more results, but didn't due to aforementioned.



*what would you have changed?*
I would have *KEPT IT SIMPLE!* There's no ****ing reason to run more than 2 compounds UNLESS you compete. I'll never do a blast like that again. Waste of money.
I also would be more strict with my diet and stayed in a vey small deficit!
I would've started doing 15-20 rep range and partials back then.

Can't wait to see the answers. Hopefully this is a learning thread.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 29, 2014)

U took between 10 and 50 vicodin and or percocet a day? How addicted to them were u? How much fun was it coming off those? Wow.


----------



## Maijah (Jul 29, 2014)

^^^^^^ I was thinking the same thing


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 29, 2014)

well I'd hope they were the big boy Oxys not  vicodin and/or percocet - I hate when they dilute my Oxy with acetaminophen.. that being said hydros and tramadrol are pretty mild. Also some people do not become addicted from extended use of high dosed opiates. I would know. I use to take all kinds of shit for months on end - Oxy and morphine daily and be able to quit cold turkey without withdrawals. obviously that isn't normal and I lost a lot of friends to drug addictions


But back to the real story.... that's a fucck ton of cialis bro


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll play along but my largest blast doesn't come close to Hulk's examples...

What cycle/blast has given you the best results? - 16 week recomp run 3 yrs back


What were all the compounds used? - Test E@ 750 Weekly / Tren E@ 750 Weekly
how long did you run the aforementioned compounds? - 16 weeks
what dosages were used? - Test E@ 750 Weekly / Tren E@ 750 Weekly
what fat burners/ancillaries/medication was used during your "best cycle/blast"? - stane, caber
what were the results? - Lost appx. 20 Lbs of fat (was coming off an injury) and held bodyweight constant (gained lean mass)
What variables would you change? - better liver support via adding NAC, TUDCA

What is the biggest weekly dosage of AAS that you have ran?  - Same as above


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 29, 2014)

Wouldn't lab be relevant in correlation to dose? See this can't play out well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Wouldn't lab be relevant in correlation to dose? See this can't play out well.



Probably yeah. A thread like this requires a willful suspension of disbelief where we all just pretend that the 250mg mast is really 250mg.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 29, 2014)

what I'm running right now is the biggest blast - was on 250 test/ 350 tren/ 75(daily) winny. Just bumped to *600 test / 450 tren / 50 (daily) drol*

I dont even count weeks anymore... I go by blood work... scheduling full blood work within the next 2 weeks

Ancillaries - Aromasin 12.5mg daily / raloxifene 60mg daily / Finasteride 1mg daily / HCG 250iu / Cialis 5mg daily 

Also running Ephedrine / Caffeine / Yohimbine HCL (25/200/5) 3x day

Results - Strength slowly increasing (slight calorie deficit), 1inch off my waist so far, and my total weight is up 5lbs


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> U took between 10 and 50 vicodin and or percocet a day? How addicted to them were u? How much fun was it coming off those? Wow.



No. We're talking 30mg pills of Oxycodone. The others are only if I ran out.

I have a bulged disc, sciatica, degeneration of my spine, patellar tendinitis, and mild athritis.

30mg Oxycodone is prescribed to monthly and it allows me to get out of bed in the morning and actually have a quality of life.

BELIEVE ME; the grass ain't greener and I wish I knew what it's like to be pain free for even 30 minutes.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> well I'd hope they were the big boy Oxys not  vicodin and/or percocet - I hate when they dilute my Oxy with acetaminophen.. that being said hydros and tramadrol are pretty mild. Also some people do not become addicted from extended use of high dosed opiates. I would know. I use to take all kinds of shit for months on end - Oxy and morphine daily and be able to quit cold turkey without withdrawals. obviously that isn't normal and I lost a lot of friends to drug addictions
> 
> 
> But back to the real story.... that's a fucck ton of cialis bro



Yea, crazy how coworkers can pop up suddenly as drug fiends, "hey man hook me up"...bitch I need this shit!

I never took a chance with 25mg after using 1ml (25mg) and my BP was still high. I always try to do more than 1ml.

Rarely I suffer for it and get a headache.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 29, 2014)

On my biggest cycle now to date (2 compounds).

1. Test Cyp ~ Mast P
2. Starting week 4 of 12 - 16 weeks
3.  I am running Test Cyp 750mg ~ Mast P 300mg (considering upping to 450)
4.  The only diet pill that has ever worked for me is Adderall (plus help me stay focused)...also running Seros 4 iu per day (2iu morning - 2iu night)
5.  Bench is up and feeling stronger
6.  Upping Mast...not sure what else at this point.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 29, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> BELIEVE ME; the grass ain't greener and I wish I knew what it's like to be pain free for even 30 minutes.



I totally understand your pain..DDD, L4-L5 bulging due to L5-S1 Herniated. Prevents me from doing a lot of lower body work. Brother, I don't know if you've yet found the magic that is called inversion, but it has allowed me to regain a lot of mobility and decrease the amount of pain.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Probably yeah. A thread like this requires a willful suspension of disbelief where we all just pretend that the 250mg mast is really 250mg.



What's the largest dosage you've blasted POB. I'd like to hear J.Oliver Rumpy Steeler BGH Yaya Seeker and the rest of them boys weigh in on this.

Jada needs not apply.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 29, 2014)

Biggest for me was 2g test plus 150 tne 3x per week plus 1g deca along with 150 drol 50 dbol and 100 var daily.

Humalog 3 x per week at 15 pre and 20 post workout 

Was taking cialis at 12.5mg per day for blood pressure.

Took nothing for e2. No caber. nolva at 20 per day because of the drol.

Took metformin 2 x per day at 250mg on non slin days.

That blast was just way over the top. I get the same results from 1.2 test and 600 npp and 50mg dbol.

But I did go from 236 to 280 in a couple quick months.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 29, 2014)

The cycle im on now will be my biggest;

800mg test, 600mg NPP, 700mg Bold Cyp

1mg Adex eod and 20mg Cialis ed

Running the NPP for 12weeks and Bold Cyp for 20
When im done with the NPP @Wk-12 gonna up Test to 1gram
-2 1/2 weeks in so far....Wait till the winter :32 (5):


----------



## losieloos (Jul 29, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> The cycle im on now will be my biggest;
> 
> 800mg test, 600mg NPP, 700mg Bold Cyp
> 
> ...



Damn. This makes pinks cycle look like a beginner one.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I totally understand your pain..DDD, L4-L5 bulging due to L5-S1 Herniated. Prevents me from doing a lot of lower body work. Brother, I don't know if you've yet found the magic that is called inversion, but it has allowed me to regain a lot of mobility and decrease the amount of pain.



Honestly I can do a shit ton of pull-ups, so instead inversion tables, I either:

hang for 1-2min in a pull-up position
or hang upside down on one of my tree's limbs

Second one is silly but it's nature's free table!


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Damn. This makes pinks cycle look like a beginner one.



He'll enjoy the gram mark. Brings up another point-

Those who say there is no difference in results/only thing that increases is sides from ~700mg Test vs. 1g Test *should never compete*.

I read that so much on forums and those types jump on folks for trying a gram or more...

_Not everyone has a shit response to gear like them!_ Always annoys me.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Biggest for me was 2g test plus 150 tne 3x per week plus 1g deca along with 150 drol 50 dbol and 100 var daily.
> 
> Humalog 3 x per week at 15 pre and 20 post workout
> 
> ...



Not even my crazy ass touches slin haha!

Same results from the 1.2t/600npp/50dbol *but* I bet the former made shit happen hell of a lot faster!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 30, 2014)

Most I've ran was 1.2 grams of deca with 800 test. Didn't see much more benifit than the same shit but half the dose. I didn't run any ai so i was bloated as fukkkk. But very strong.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd have to say my most noticeable run was when I ran sust/deca/anadrol back in the mid eighties. Honestly, I wasn't counting dosages. I know the anadrol was 100mg a day, as for the oils I filled two 3cc syringes up to to the very rim, one with sust, and one with deca and pinned it every week. So  the sust was 750 mg, and the deca was Most likely 600. This was all pharma grade! I went fom 220lbs to 260lbs. I got so damn bloated I made my momma cry. Lol I'm serious. I was a damn balloon.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 30, 2014)

1g Primo
1g Test Prop
800mg Mast Prop
100mg var
10iu humalog 3x per day
10iu hgh every day
Metformin, T3, T4, cialis, letro, etc...


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm lame, the most I've ever run is 750 mg/wk Test cyp for 14 weeks with 75 mg Anavar a day for 5 weeks. Thats it. Usually it's just Test(500-750) and low dose Deca(150 mg/wk) for joints. I figure if I can't get strong with Test, than I'm just not that strong. Plus, I love Beer and Whisky and I'm old(40). So putting extra strain on my heart health with multiple compounds and huge doses isn't in my plans. But believe me, I would love to try a huge cycle to see how strong I could get, I just don't see the long term value. If I was a pro athlete, I would do anything and everything I could away with lol. But since it's just my ego, I guess taxing my health isn't worth benching a few extra pounds for me personally, but to each his own. I have no problem with what you do Hulk. Your body, your business and I thoroughly enjoy your experiments and your "**** it" attitude. Rock on, my man!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

What would cashout say.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 30, 2014)

Gram of test and 300mg npp that I'm on now. TNE a couple times a week and I'll be adding dbol and halo in down the road. 

What can I say, you ****ers are crazy, and I'm a lightweight. 

Ran 750mg sust, 300 tren a, and 300 eq in the past, which works out to the same total mg I am on now.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 30, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> well I'd hope they were the big boy Oxys not  vicodin and/or percocet - I hate when they dilute my Oxy with acetaminophen.. that being said hydros and tramadrol are pretty mild. Also some people do not become addicted from extended use of high dosed opiates. I would know. I use to take all kinds of shit for months on end - Oxy and morphine daily and be able to quit cold turkey without withdrawals. obviously that isn't normal and I lost a lot of friends to drug addictions
> 
> 
> But back to the real story.... that's a fucck ton of cialis bro


I don't wanna start a rexlc drug debate but opiate ruined 3 years of my life. Been around people addicted to it for almost ten years now. I've never met someone who can take vics multiple times throughout the day for an extended period of time and come off with no withdrawals. I'm still on suboxone almost 6 years later. I know how it is. I've seen many of my friends go thru absolute shit with opiates and never seen one person not be affected negatively. They are no joke. I was getting about 500 oxy or dilaudid weekly before i put my ass in rehab. Lol.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 30, 2014)

Some loser gave me a suboxon for "detox"

Had me throwing up for 2 hrs straight.  Worse ****ing feeling ever.


----------



## event462 (Jul 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't wanna start a rexlc drug debate but opiate ruined 3 years of my life. Been around people addicted to it for almost ten years now. I've never met someone who can take vics multiple times throughout the day for an extended period of time and come off with no withdrawals. I'm still on suboxone almost 6 years later. I know how it is. I've seen many of my friends go thru absolute shit with opiates and never seen one person not be affected negatively. They are no joke. I was getting about 500 oxy or dilaudid weekly before i put my ass in rehab. Lol.





Opiates nearly killed me and did killed my grandmother. I was taking 180mg of oxy and 60mg of percs at a time. It's amazing what we can justify when we are in pain. Now if I take even 1 oxy pill I get horribly sick. I lost several years of my life and thousands of dollars a month and I have nothing to show for it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I'm lame, the most I've ever run is 750 mg/wk Test cyp for 14 weeks with 75 mg Anavar a day for 5 weeks. Thats it. Usually it's just Test(500-750) and low dose Deca(150 mg/wk) for joints. I figure if I can't get strong with Test, than I'm just not that strong. Plus, I love Beer and Whisky and I'm old(40). So putting extra strain on my heart health with multiple compounds and huge doses isn't in my plans. But believe me, I would love to try a huge cycle to see how strong I could get, I just don't see the long term value. If I was a pro athlete, I would do anything and everything I could away with lol. But since it's just my ego, I guess taxing my health isn't worth benching a few extra pounds for me personally, but to each his own. I have no problem with what you do Hulk. Your body, your business and I thoroughly enjoy your experiments and your "**** it" attitude. Rock on, my man!



Haha well, at least yours is the healthier route!

I honestly have limits. I never plan to run GH or insulin.

I can tell a GH user a mile away from BBing so long-like in the 80s how GH became available and seeing Padilla's, Menzter's, et al and their thiiiiiick midsections (not the insulin+gh gut first appearing in the 90s though)..

I don't like that look.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2014)

event462 said:


> Opiates nearly killed me and did killed my grandmother. I was taking 180mg of oxy and 60mg of percs at a time. It's amazing what we can justify when we are in pain. Now if I take even 1 oxy pill I get horribly sick. I lost several years of my life and thousands of dollars a month and I have nothing to show for it.



Pain is not causative of addiction. The mind is.

I've quit cold turkey just fine and I was hooked as a late teen..after that little lesson and growing the **** up, I use medication with the utmost caution.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't wanna start a rexlc drug debate but opiate ruined 3 years of my life. Been around people addicted to it for almost ten years now. I've never met someone who can take vics multiple times throughout the day for an extended period of time and come off with no withdrawals. I'm still on suboxone almost 6 years later. I know how it is. I've seen many of my friends go thru absolute shit with opiates and never seen one person not be affected negatively. They are no joke. I was getting about 500 oxy or dilaudid weekly before i put my ass in rehab. Lol.



It's willpower. I quit the pain center 2 years ago for a break.

Yes, physical withdrawals were there and mental cravings also-

*BUT, I knew that was just my brain being stupid!*

Just acted like I had the flu and was fine after a few days and back to Aleve for a while.

And hurting. Once the degeneration was bad enough, I got back on this year.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 30, 2014)

I did 1.5g of test-e, 100mgs TNE PWO (5x per week) for 12 weeks. 

6 weeks out, I added 100/100/100 of tren/test p/masteron eod, with 100mgs of drol.  

4 Weeks out cut the drol back to 50mgs, and added 40mgs of halo.  

One week out, dropped the drol, added diuretic.  

2 days out, 300/300/300mgs of tren A/Test p/mast p.  

After the weigh in 100mgs of TNE and 100mgs of drol. 

Day of the meet 300mgs TNE, 100mgs of halo, 500mcgs of cheque drops.  

I bombed out.  Judges have never liked my bench lockout since I tore my tricep.

Edit:  The plan only included the drugs, not necessarily the protocol (which was dictated by my weight).


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I'm glad u guys can dabble with the opiates and not have it control your life. I usually don't preach about shit but I wouldn't wish opiate addiction on my worst nightmare.


----------



## don draco (Jul 30, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I'd have to say my most noticeable run was when I ran sust/deca/anadrol back in the mid eighties. Honestly, I wasn't counting dosages. I know the anadrol was 100mg a day, as for the oils I filled two 3cc syringes up to to the very rim, one with sust, and one with deca and pinned it every week. So  the sust was 750 mg, and the deca was Most likely 600. This was all pharma grade! I went fom 220lbs to 260lbs. *I got so damn bloated I made my momma cry. Lol I'm serious.* I was a damn balloon.



Hahahahhahaha.  I actually burst out laughing at that bit.  

My best one by far was ~300 npp / ~300 test c & tbol.  Yes, seriously. The amount of progress I made during that cycle in terms of lbm & strength gained was amazing.. especially considering the duration.  But it was the first time I had been in a consistent caloric surplus while on cycle.  4500-5200 calories per day depending on muscle groups trained.. diet & training were absolute perfection for the entirety of the cycle.  I was the biggest & strongest I've ever been. 

Probably the most conservative cycle I've ever run.  Goes to show that sometimes less can be more..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 30, 2014)

It's funny u say that seek cus my mom used to say that all the time. "Stop taking steroids u look so fukking bloated and your too big u look ridiculous". Yeah too big my ass. Lol


----------



## goodfella (Jul 30, 2014)

spongy said:


> 1g primo
> 1g test prop
> 800mg mast prop
> 100mg var
> ...



this is sexxxxxxxxy!!!!^^^^


----------



## goodfella (Jul 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Biggest for me was 2g test plus 150 tne 3x per week plus 1g deca along with 150 drol 50 dbol and 100 var daily.
> 
> Humalog 3 x per week at 15 pre and 20 post workout
> 
> ...



Mine was something along these lines. Basically the stack just kept building up cause everything "seemed" in place at the time.

-About 2 grams of test blend total 1800 mg
-1 gram decca
-Bold cyp 800 mg
-100 mg tne pre-workout days (believe few tne vails were 75tne/25dbol blend)
-10 to 15 mg SD ED
-20 mg injectable SD on lifting days, pinned about 1 hour b4 gym with tne (was using inject SD for liver)
-10 to 12 iu's humalog-R once a day post work out
-2 to 4 iu's rips
-Cabser tab .5 E3D's
-Adex 1mg EOD
-cycle assist 6-8 caps ED
-1 to 2 garlic pills ED
-Melatonin 5 mg's at night
-Cialis 25 mg eod for BP
-2 Prilostec/Omeprazole every a.m.
-1 to 2 grams of grass ED 

Was pinning 4 x on some days, maybe even 5 on others. I would like to point out the results that came with this could be achieved at half of the above and actually would recommend it at half the doses for a winter bulk stack and pay close attention to your sides and body, making sure you stay hydrated on a daily. When I first started out with the stack at lower doses, the stack was great! But as the stack built up higher, so did the sides and eventually had to pay the price by a heavy trip to the hospital from dehydration mostly. Personally I think it was the bold cyp that did it making my blood flow very thick and sluggish as if I was training and living at high altitude everyday without ever adjusting to it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's funny u say that seek cus my mom used to say that all the time. "Stop taking steroids u look so fukking bloated and your too big u look ridiculous". Yeah too big my ass. Lol



Preach it bud. The majority have problems with opioids controlling their life-I just consider myself blessed. It's good to warn others.

Great replies!

A common theme seems to be an echo of the truth:

_Diet_ is the most important variable...

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 4, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> This fun thread is as the title implies:
> 
> What cycle/blast has given you the best results?
> 
> ...



What are you talking about here with the oxycodone? What are you using it for and are you saying that you are using up to 240mg a day?


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 4, 2014)

Never mind. I shod have read all of the way through the thread. But hope you're not saying that you've taken up to 240mg a day. That would kill a horse.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 4, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Never mind. I shod have read all of the way through the thread. But hope you're not saying that you've taken up to 240mg a day. That would kill a horse.



I know junkies who were taking 300+ mg a day before they made the change to dope.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 4, 2014)

I just run test and mast.... sometimes npp never really high doses

U guys must all be enormous


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 5, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I know junkies who were taking 300+ mg a day before they made the change to dope.


That's crazy,  and sad.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 5, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Never mind. I shod have read all of the way through the thread. But hope you're not saying that you've taken up to 240mg a day. That would kill a horse.



Yea, I take that much on most days.

Typically it takes 30-40mg to kill my pain.

Oxycodone only has a 2.5 hour half life. It's easy to take that much daily at 30mgx8 times a day.

I function fine AND probably because opioids make me hyper.

Stimulants make me lethargic and a zombie, but opioids make me hyper like amphetamines do for normal folks. Hard as hell to get sleep every night because I'm so wired and awake from the oxycodone.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 5, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Yea, I take that much on most days.
> 
> Typically it takes 30-40mg to kill my pain.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you probably have but have you tried the XR instead of the IR?  When I had to use them I noticed I could get through the day on a lower daily dose of the XR in stead of having to take the IR every  2 hours or so.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 5, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I'm sure you probably have but have you tried the XR instead of the IR?  When I had to use them I noticed I could get through the day on a lower daily dose of the XR in stead of having to take the IR every  2 hours or so.



Honestly haven't used it much but I know it would lower my dose usage.

I just always felt more pain relief from IR..but I'm definitely one to say I hate taking such a large amount! Quite annoying.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Aug 5, 2014)

i have ran up to 1.5g test and 800eq or deca with some dbol. It just made me a ****ing furnace.

usually 1g test and around 600 eq or deca 30mg dbol is more than enough in the off season

My biggest stack is usually
test 875 week
tren ace 100mg eod
masteron prop 100mg eod
winstrol 50mg eod


Right now i am running 250mg test every 6-7 days. I just got back on too
I am going to slowly ramp up as i put weight on.


----------

